# Investments 2013



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, i have around £10k im looking to invest. I'm interested in long and short term investments as I have no minimum term but want a good regular income from my investment. I'd be willing to split it up into a few investments. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks! :wave:


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

First job is to take advantage of your cash ISAs allowance,
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/savings/best-cash-isa

Hard work getting any sort of return these days, unless you take on a lot of risk.


----------

